

Ask HN: Which HN-y podcasts do you listen to? - phreeza

I have started listening to podcasts on my way to work, but haven&#x27;t found many podcasts that cover similar topics as we do here. There is the great German Alternativlos but that only comes out once in a blue moon... Any suggestions welcome.
======
borplk
Hanselminutes, Security Now, The web ahead, ShopTalk, The Changelog

------
o_s_m
NPR's Science Friday

------
resiros
Radiolab

